# what is the phenomenon?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

In Valencia, Spain.

23:00 hours, Was a very cool 11c outside, wind blew, strong.

now suddenly 21c?

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its because you are there.
Have a nice time.
Dave p


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Sort of the same here [24k inland from Malaga].

Went out to watch the 3 kings events, cool but not cold........

Now sitting outside bar for drink and meal at 11.30'ish and had to take fleese off as too warm........

Mmmmmm............

..


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

In England, we call it weather.  

Just be grateful for small mercies.


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 6, 2009)

Hot flush?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The wind went from east to south and is pushing warm air up from Africa.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hogan said:


> The wind went from east to south and is pushing warm air up from Africa.


If that is what happened they call it a Foehn wind and it often causes the snow to melt in ski resorts further north....or it might be called the "Leveche" in coastal Spain ( I googled for leveche, might be wrong time of the year) :wink:

Mike


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

or Tramantana another name


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

teemyob said:


> now suddenly 21c?


It is called, "el Youluckysodsenjoyit Viento".

Not that I'm at all envious.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I thought it was called "Billy wind" :lol:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

We have a motorhome tour group currently in Morocco and they have, as here in Spain, reported exceptionally warm weather inland over the last few weeks………. Although a touch chilly at night!

The blast of hot air and continued fine weather probably has a lot to do with the winds that come up from North Africa……

Sirocco [called Leveche in Spain], Khamsin [known Berber/local as the wind of fifty days], Cherggi [the hot one and spirit] etc…..

Love the names. In fact our escort/support vehicles each have a Desert Wind name painted on somewhere.

Ray


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought it was just called a "warm front" - one of those funny spikey or roundy symbol lines you get on weather maps.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> I thought it was just called a "warm front" - one of those funny spikey or roundy symbol lines you get on weather maps.


Hi

As a warm front approaches the air behind the front is much warmer than the cold air it is pushing against and because it is warmer it normally rises up and over the colder air so usually you do not experience a quick change in the temperature on the ground.

A bit off topic but ....Sudden changes in wind direction can cause some other unexpected occurrences ... I was at a small airfield when the wind shifted though 180 ... a small private plane had taken off for a joy ride about an hour or so before this and he came back to the field and tried to land in the same direction that he had taken off ...he forgot to look at the wind sock....big mistake.... when landing he came in so fast that he failed to slow down enough and had to make the decision to take off again, unfortunately flying downwind he rose so slowly that he wiped one of his undercarriage legs off on the fields metal 5 bar gate at the end of the tarmac runway .... he came around with bits falling off and oil pouring down and looked down at us all ...we pointed to the wind sock he realised what he had done ... he then made a perfect belly flop onto the grass, sliding along on the fuselage.. all three got out safe and sound...the plane was a write off though.

Mike


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We are in Humilladera,at about 450M altitude, about 40k north of Malaga and we didn't get any of this effect, it was down to just above freezing all night, so I'm guessing that this effect was indeed a Foehn wind, due to downdrafts from the mountain tops upwind to the South...or does someone know better?

P&L


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Wonderful warm 3 Kings night in Benidorm 19.5 at night. Windy sunny 25 at 1pm. Deep joy.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------

